# help me find similar works



## volumina (Jun 29, 2013)

My first post here, greetings :tiphat:

I'm searching for classical works that share similarities with the following pieces:

*Ligeti:
*
Atmospheres
Volumina

*Bartok:
*
Music for Strings, Percussion, Celesta

*Penderecki:
*
Awakening of Jacob
Natura Sonoris
Polymorphia

I'm aware that one similarity between all the music I listed above is that it's all been used in the films of Stanley Kubrick, which leads me to believe (I hope I'm wrong) that perhaps they uniquely stand on their own and there isn't much else like it, at least by those composers..

I'm not too versed in all of this music so I hope to be proven wrong here in this forum, and that there is a wealth of new music I may like, looking for suggestions.

I've also been listening/searching through the works of Gorecki, Lutoslawski, and Scelsi ("Ohoi for 16 strings" in particular I thought fit the particular niche I'm trying to find more of here.) Moments of Stravinsky's Firebird satisfied as well, but were fleeting. (I enjoy the entire Firebird Suite, but for the mood I'm looking for, only a few moments worked for me..


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Ligeti:
Lontano 
Requiem
Lux aeterna
Clocks and clouds
Ramifications
Harmonies

You can also try:
Grisey - Partiels


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Friedrich Cerha's _Spiegel_ series of orchestral pieces might be a good candidate.

Iannis Xenakis' _Terretektorh_ may also fit the bill.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima


----------



## RussianIvan (Jun 30, 2013)

Russian composer Schnittke was much influenced by Ligety - e.g. he has a work "Pianissimo" that is quite close to "Lontano". In his other works he is much more depressive, than Ligety.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

You seem to be interested in 20th century-contemporary works featuring extended technique in a sustained mood of either mystery or tension.

Webern's Six Pieces for Orchestra might do the trick.


----------

